# opinions on tankmates for pair of dempseys?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a pair of JD's in a 75gal and i was wanting to get some dithers or some sort of peaceful tankmates for them. I was thinking of getting some loaches, and was just wondering what anyone else thought. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I was never able to keep anything with mine - he killed everything I put in


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

maybe some nice glass fish, not the kind you buy in the lfs, real glass, made to look like a fish, he might not beat that up to bad lol, i really dont know, no "peaceful" fish would work, your only option is to get something that can take punishment and give it back. and i have no idea what that would be.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

haha well hmmm glass fish.....lol...i might try and get some clown loaches and see how they do.


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi rywill,
I would refrain from adding loaches to the tank as the JD's
will almost certainly terrorise them and probably kill them,
A big old common plec or a sailfin gibby may have worked?
but i'm not sure as the JD's well have already established 
their territories in the tank, do you know what sex they are?
btw..A green terror or a texas cichlid may have been added 
to the tank if it had been bigger, but i think your 75g is too
small to add another aggressive cichlid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

i would not risk the clown loaches...
they are also awfully expensive fish to try to put in with a JD. :shock:
i would think the JD would kill them anyways.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea i dont want another aggressive cichlid as im hoping that these 2 breed.....everyone that has seen them told me they were a pair....when i got them they were already paired off from all the others in the tank, the male is about an inch bigger, much much darker and is alot more colorful. as soon as i get some good pics of the two of them i will post. and i will prolly jus find some pleco to stick in with them


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Stick with the pair mate,and i hope they pair up
and breed for you.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

is there a certain size in which they are mature...or does it vary?...my male is about 4" and the female is about 3-3.5"


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

It varies but usually 5-7" and at a year +


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

as soon as i got done posting the last post my female was beating my male with her tail then he started and then they lip-locked for about 2 hours...now they are calm and swimming next to each other. I would like to thank you all for your help.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

i hope you get fry!


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I have my fingers crossed


----------

